# neuer Gaming-PC &amp; passender Bildschirm (24 Zoll) * inkl. Zusammenbau bis 1.900 €



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

*neuer Gaming-PC & passender Bildschirm (24 Zoll) * inkl. Zusammenbau bis 1.900 €*

Moin PC-Freunde,

ich hoffe, dass Ihr mir bei meinem kleinen "Problem" weiterhelfen könnt! 

Mein alter Rechner (vom Sommer/Herbst 2010 * PCGH-i5-760-PC, NVidia GTX 460, 90 GB SSD (die originale 60er SSD war defekt), 8GB RAM, LianLi PC-60FN-Gehäuse, Gigabyte Mainboard-GA-P55 USB 3 & EKL Brocken als CPU Kühler von alternate mit Windows 7) gibt gerade den Geist auf.

Ich möchte mir daher gerne einen neuen Gaming PC (inkl. Windows 10) zusammenstellen, um damit aktuelle und auch zukünftige PC Spiele hochauflösend (ich denke 4K muss nicht sein) spielen zu können. Natürlich soll der PC auch zum Arbeiten usw. dienen.

Beim Bildschirm sollten 24 oder 25 Zoll ausreichen (nutze z. Zt. einen Philips Brilliance 225P; 16:10 (1680-1050) - 22 Zoll) - Abstand zum Bildschirm sind ca. 60 cm. Sollte ich doch 26 oder 27 Zoll nehmen?

Er sollte weiterhin leise sein und mit hochwertigen (lange Haltbarkeit, gutes Netzteil!) Komponenten bestückt werden. An "übertakten" habe ich kein Interesse! 
Weiterhin 1 Blu-ray/DVD-Brenner + evtl. Speicherkartenleser + SSD (mind. 256 GB) + 1 TB Festplatte.

Ich möchte mir den Rechner komplett zusammenbauen lassen (auch wg. Garantie), da ich meinen alten Rechner 2X bei alternate einschicken musste und ich Respekt vor der Technik habe .

Meine ersten Ideen: 

PC:
Prozessor: 4Intel Core i7-6700, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80662I76700)
 Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Gamerock, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE51070T15P2G)
 Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT2K8G4DFD8213)
 Festplatte: Western Digital WD Purple   2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20PURX) / SSD: 500GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E500B/EU)
 Optisches Laufwerk: BluRay-RW/DVD±RW Brenner
 CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H170-HD3 (auch gerne ein besseres)
 Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev. B anthrazit, schallgedämmt (NXDS1AB)
 Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)
Speicherkartenleser: ?
Soundkarte: nicht erforderlich
Tastatur: SideWinder X4 vorhanden
Mouse/Drucker: vorhanden
Hdmi-Kabel für Drucker: ??

Bildschirm:
empfohlen wurde mir:
Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG)
...ist der auch zum Spielen zu gebrauchen?

Habt bitte keine Scheu, meine Ideen zu korrigieren...es waren wie gesagt nur die 1. Einfälle.

Bitte nennt mir neben den Komponenten auch gleich ein Shop, dass gut zusammenbaut und wo auch sonst alles passt 


Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen? 

Ich freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten!!!!

Viele Grüße aus dem Münsterland
Klaus


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. September 2016)

Die Monitor-Empfehlung würde ich nochmal überdenken. Dafür dass er gut 300 Euro kostet ist er für Spielzwecke nicht sonderlich gut ausgestattet. Hat nicht mal 120/144 Hz.

Leg noch gut 80-100 Euro drauf und du bekommst sehr gute FHD-24-Zöller mit hoher Hertz-Zahl und sogar GSync. Zwar muss man da auf WQHD und exakte Farbtreue verzichten, dafür hat man keinen Ärger mit Schlieren und ein viel flüssigeres Spielgefühl.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

was haltet Ihr davon:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2219db97df4506a00c16605746008ae08448a13ed0a10

Kopie von i7 dies das 29.06.2016, 14:20 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

..um welchen Monitor geht es denn?


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

..ich bin nicht so fit in solchen Dingen und benötige bitte die genauen Daten mit denen ich auch bestellen könnte....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. September 2016)

Ich habe diesen hier:

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B01AJ...Acer+gsync&dpPl=1&dpID=41NuRLY9P7L&ref=plSrch

Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Der Schwarzwert könnte etwas besser sein, aber die Reaktionszeit ist bei dem Bombe. GSync, 144Hz (via Overclock gar 165Hz - oder war es 180? - möglich), keine bis kaum erkennbare Schlierenbildung... Hab den Kauf nicht bereut.

Alternativ:

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00LB...nc+24+zoll&dpPl=1&dpID=51aL12pOVaL&ref=plSrch

Oder

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00P6...nc+24+zoll&dpPl=1&dpID=41C8iqf4t4L&ref=plSrch

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seegurkensalat (2. September 2016)

Klaus1970 schrieb:


> was haltet Ihr davon:
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2219db97df4506a00c16605746008ae08448a13ed0a10



Wenn Du ohnehin nicht übertakten willst, kannst Du Dir das Geld für den K  Pozessor sparen und wenn er sehr leise sein soll, würde ich auf ein  Sichtfenster verzichten und lieber ein gedämmtes Gehäuse nehmen wie den  zuerst von dir vorgeschlagenen Nanoxia.


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

...danke schon einmal! Sieht gut aus!

Wie ist sonst die Nanoxia-Konfiguration?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (2. September 2016)

Klaus1970 schrieb:


> ...danke schon einmal! Sieht gut aus!
> 
> Wie ist sonst die Nanoxia-Konfiguration?



Liest sich insgesamt gut, ich persönlich würde aber noch ein günstigeres Mainboard wählen. Ich vermute das Gigabyte ist besonders gut zum übertakten geeignet und daher der Preis. Ich kann Dir jetzt keinen genauen Tipp geben, weil ich mich mit Sockel 1151 nicht auskenne, aber ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren gut mit preiswerten Mainboards. Ich bin auch kein Übertakter.


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

..habe gerade gesehen, dass der I7 K nur 30 € mehr kostet.
Intel Core i7 6700 4x 3.40GHz So.1151 BOX

Passt er zu der o.g. Konfiguration? Reicht das Netzteil dann noch aus?


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

..welche Konfiguration ist denn besser (dann jeweils mit Nanoxia-Gehäuse..)???


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

...ich meinte meine Ideen oder der mindfactory link....welcher Konfig ist besser mit dem von Dir genannten Bildschirm?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (2. September 2016)

Klaus1970 schrieb:


> ..habe gerade gesehen, dass der I7 K nur 30 € mehr kostet.
> Intel Core i7 6700 4x 3.40GHz So.1151 BOX
> 
> Passt er zu der o.g. Konfiguration? Reicht das Netzteil dann noch aus?



Für das System würde sogar ein gutes 500W Netzteil völlig reichen.


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

...ich habe oben doch sogar ein 400 w Netzteil aufgeführt????
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)

oder was muss ich beim "K" noch beachten???


----------



## Seegurkensalat (2. September 2016)

Klaus1970 schrieb:


> ...ich habe oben doch sogar ein 400 w Netzteil aufgeführt????
> Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)
> 
> oder was muss ich beim "K" noch beachten???



Solange du nicht übertaktest, nimmt der auch nicht mehr Strom als der ohne K.


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

Was haltet Ihr von beigefügter Zusammenstellung?
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221da5360725f93dbc82a13b992b864a66659fb1fabcd

Tipps willkommen...auch zum Bildschirm!!!


----------



## coolbit (2. September 2016)

Servus

beim Mainboard kannst du auf das nächt kleinere von Gigabyte gehen, das Gaming 3 EU. Hat alles und übertakten kannst du auch damit. 
Beim Netzteil reicht die 500Watt Variante des BeQuiet, den zusätzlichen Lüfter kannst Du auch erstmal weglassen. Der CPU Kühler ist auch ein wenig überdimensioniert, aber das ist mehr oder weniger Geschmacksfrage. Alternativen wären zb. der Alpenföhn Brocken 2, BeQuiet Dark Rock 3 oder als Twin Tower der Alpenföhn Olymp. Die sind alle leise und kühlen gut.
Bei der Grafikkarte würd ich eher zu einer guten 1070 greifen, solange Du beim Monitor nicht auf UHD gehst. Beispiele wären zb. die Inno3D IChill x3, Gigabyte Gaming X oder Palit Gamerock. 

Gruß 
coolbit


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

???

Das kleinere Gigabyte Gaming 3 EU ist komischerweise teurer?
Welche Grafikkarte ist zu bevorzugen?
Wie geht die Garantieverlängerung bei EVGA?
Welches Kabel muss mich für den Anschluss des Bildschirms noch kaufen?
Konfiguration:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221118b0fe6d4b3ed629ddf1130c47f9687ff110d1a43


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

...so Bildschirm ausgesucht...

was haltet Ihr von der Konfiguration?
Welche Grafikkarte ist zu bevorzugen?
Welches Kabel muss mich für den Anschluss des Bildschirms noch kaufen?
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2216489fc82e54efd9f35f8152c6fb8848239f03ad161

Oder könnt Ihr einen anderen Bildschirm empfehlen?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22183da051e5f5ba18a50a6b9630437cf92e7d05620a2


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

Was ist denn von diesem Bildschirm zu halten?
iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU-B1


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2016)

Der ist für den Preis völlig okay. Je nach Budget kannst du aber auch lieber einen holen, der 144Hz hat und/oder G-Sync, wobei das teuer ist, oder aber einen Freesync plus eine AMD RX 480, die aber schwächer als eine 1070 ist (aber auch billiger  )


Ein paar Tippszum PC:

Bei der HDD kannst du besser die Blue nehmen 2000GB WD Blue WD20EZRZ 64MB 3.5'' (8.9cm) SATA günstiger und mehr Umdrehungen pro Minute

Bei CPU, Board und RAM wäre als Paket auch der Sockel 1150 eine gute Wahl, und zwar der Xeon E3-1231 v3 plus ein 70-80€-Board mit H97-Chipsatz sowie 2x8GB DDR3-1600 RAM. Vor allem durch den Xeon spart du dann 50-60€ ein, und technisch ist der quasi ein i7-4770, nur mit 0,1GHz weniger Takt (merkt man nicht) und ohne Grafikeinheit. Leistungsmäßig tun sich der i7-4770 und der i7-6700 nichts, und der Xeon ist daher auch ähnlich schnell. WENN du Sockel 1151 nimmst, dann lieber direkt den i7-6700k, weil der nicht viel mehr kostet und durch den Takt einen Vorteil hat, der aktuell noch nicht wichtig ist, aber vlt für eine längere Nutzungsdauer der CPU-Basis sorgen kann.

SSD: mit der hier 480GB SanDisk Ultra II 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s sparst du noch was, die ist auch sehr gut

BluRay: wozu? BD brennen macht an sich keinen Sinn, und wenn du BD schauen willst, würde ich lieber einen externen Player nehmen. Ansonsten reicht ein DVD-LW völlig aus, wenn du denn ÜBEHRAUPT eines brauchst. Kostet keine 15€.

Netzteil würde auch 450-500W dicke reichen, wenn es kein "billiges" ist

Gehäuse: wenn es Dir gefällt, dann nimm es. Es gibt aber auch viele zwischen 50-80€ und auch sehr gut sind. Wenn man einen leisen PC will, braucht man zudem auch schon lange keine extra "gedämmten" Gehäuse mehr: moderne Kühler sind so gut, dass die Lüfter, die ebenfalls viel leiser sind als vor 5-6 Jahren, auch mit wenig Drehzahl alles gut kühlen. Das Nanoxia hat halt den Nachteil, dass du da immer extra was aufklappen musst, wenn du an das Cardreader-Panel oder DVD-LW ranwillst. Und solche "geschlossenen" Gehäuse haben auch etwas schlechteren Luftdurchfluss, so dass die Lüfter ggf. zwar schallgedämpft werden, dafür aber schneller drehen müssen als bei einem "offenen" Vorderteil  


PS: im letzten Link sind zwei Grafikkarten drin ^^


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

Hi,
danke für die Antwort!
..werde die von Dir genannte Festplatte nehmen.
Passt denn der i7-6700k zum Rest der Konfiguration...dann nehme ich lieber ihn....oder muss ich dafür irgendetwas (Mainboard oder ähnliches) ändern?

Hast Du denn irgendeine Gehäuse-Empfehlung? Welche der 2 Karten ist denn besser?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

Hi nochmal....

die Konfiguration sieht jetzt so aus: 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2218d33e50c3c58d251dfb937dc2cdd6830d107befc88

Ist die Konfiguration so in Ordnung (alles sinnvoll kompatibel)?

Welchen der beiden Bildschirme (oder andere?) würdet Ihr nehmen?
Welche der beiden Grafikkarten (oder andere?) würdet Ihr nehmen?
Habt Ihr noch eine Empfehlung für ein Gehäuse?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2016)

Klaus1970 schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke für die Antwort!
> ..werde die von Dir genannte Festplatte nehmen.
> Passt denn der i7-6700k zum Rest der Konfiguration...dann nehme ich lieber ihn....oder muss ich dafür irgendetwas (Mainboard oder ähnliches) ändern?


 den i7-6700k kannst du dem gewählten Board problemlos nutzen, aber du könntest den halt auch ohne große Vorkenntnisse und ohne Gefahr problemlos übertakten, wenn du ein Z170-Board nimmst. Da gibt es auch schon gute für 100-120€, zB MSI Z170-A PRO Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel  - bei teureren hast du halt ggf. noch feinere Tuning-Optionen oder ein paar Ausstattungsfeatures, die aber nur wichtig sind, wenn du sicher bist, dass du die auch brauchst     Und zum Übertakten wäre auch RAM mit 2800 oder 3000 MHz Takt gut , da musst du halt überlegen, ob du deswegen 10-20€ mehr zahlst. Das MUSS nicht sein, bringt aber halt manchmal ein paar Prozent Zusatzleistung.

Der Brocken 2 ist eh ein Kühler, der schon als Übertakterkühler gilt - der passt also auch dann, wenn du das mit dem Übertakten mal ausprobieren willst.


Gehäuse: hier ist ein gutes Special zum Thema, wo auch eine Übersicht mit vielen Gehäusen vorhanden ist Heimat für Hardware - PC-Gehäuse Tipps und Marktübersicht   zB das hier hat ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis 8643954 - Sharkoon BW9000-W mit Sichtfenster Midi das hab ich selber in weiß. Oder wenn du ein externes DVD-Laufwerk nehmen würdest, dann ist das hier auch ein sehr beliebtes Modell Fractal Design Define S mit Sichtfenster ged

Oder wennd er Hinweis mit der Klappe egal ist: hier ein dem Deep Silence sehr ähnliches Modell, aber günstiger 46966 - Cooltek Antiphon Black Midi Tower ohne da muss man nur aufpassen, dass der CPU-Kühler maximal 16cm hoch ist. Oder auch ein kleineres Deep Silence für 70€ 62407 - Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 ged  Gehäuse müssen nicht riesig sein, nur damit man Gamerhardware leise kühlen kann   


Bei der GTX 1070 wäre die hier aktuell gut bei Preis-Leistung und Verfügbarkeit 67289 - 8192MB Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix  gehört zu den Modellen mit dem höchsten Takt und kostet trotzdem nur gute 450€.


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

Super....danke...

Hier die finale (?) Konfiguration:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221d2b9a9343aae8a253fe8187f6b5285c6d02d0f6aa0

Bleibt noch die Bildschirmfrage???


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2016)

Bsi 300€ würde ich entweder den hier nehmen wegen 144Hz BenQ XL2411Z Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder einen mit G-Sync, allerdings kosten die dann wiederum direkt über 400€ - wäre das noch okay? Und darf es maximal 24 Zoll sein, oder auch größer?


----------



## Klaus1970 (2. September 2016)

Größer geht immer aber bitte nicht teurer


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2016)

Klaus1970 schrieb:


> Größer geht immer aber bitte nicht teurer


  nee, dann ist der BenQ gut. G-Sync bekommst du wie gesagt erst über 400€. bzw. einen für 400€, der für den Preis noch ganz okay ist, das wäre der hier 24'' (60,96cm) AOC g2460Pg schwarz 1920x1080


----------

